# Mocha?



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm not sure how well this question will be received... But here goes! What's the best way to go about making a mocha using a gaggia classic? Just aim for a cappuccino, but with choc powder in the milk when frothing?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

That's probably the best way as you get a nice choc milk and can add to the espresso


----------



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

I make my partner mocha pretty much every weekend. Here's what I do.

Add 2-4tsp of cocoa powder (i use green and black's organic drinking chocolate). Add a little bit of hot water and mix until you form a paste. Extract your espresso then add your steamed milk. That's it.

There are many methods but for me, this works best.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I make a chocolate syrup in a squeezy bottle especially for hot chocolates and mochas.

A mocha for me goes as: 'mocha please'

'Mocha latte or mochaccino?'

*chooses one*

Dollop of choc syrup into cup. Extract on top of this. Quick swirl. Add milk as I would for either a cap or a latte.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Scotford said:


> I make a chocolate syrup in a squeezy bottle especially for hot chocolates and mochas.
> 
> A mocha for me goes as: 'mocha please'
> 
> ...


Good idea - which leads into the obvious 'how do you make the choc syrup?' question.... Is it just cocoa powder and water?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

MrShades said:


> Good idea - which leads into the obvious 'how do you make the choc syrup?' question.... Is it just cocoa powder and water?


Come on Scott, give us the low down and release our suspense.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Cocoa powder, hot milk, cream, butter, choc chips.

Properly rich.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Just to contribute and yes i do not like Starbucks but I like their Mocha maybe twice a year:









Iced Mocha

http://starbucksfs.com/Recipes/Cold_Beverages/SBX_Caramel_Iced_Mocha?filterTrait=Type||Cold_Beverages||Cold%20Beverages&filterTrait=Trait||Cold%20Beverages||Iced%20Mocha%20Beverages

Hot Mocha

http://starbucksfs.com/Recipes/Hot_Beverages/Cafe_Mocha?filterTrait=Type||Hot_Beverages||Hot%20Beverages&filterTrait=Trait||Hot%20Beverages||Mocha%20Beverages


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Scotford said:


> Cocoa powder, hot milk, cream, butter, choc chips.
> 
> Properly rich.


Is this another of those "coffee and butter" recipes Scott !!!??


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Oh hellll no! Real choc recipe that a chocolatier came up with for me.


----------



## BenL (Nov 6, 2014)

Back in the mists of time (certainly before 'bucks/Costa/Nero had stores in Oxford) I worked the big Brasilia machine at Cafe Thornton's, yes the chocolate shop.

We used to do mocha with grated chocolate flakes. 2 scoops (tablespoons?) into the warm cups off the top of the machine and espresso straight on top of them. They'd start to melt right away, then disappear when stirred into the espresso. Then add milk as per cappuccino.

(We used to do hot chocolate by melting the flakes into milk with the steam wand, purge and clean essential, and would mess up the milk jugs fast)


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yum! I do like a nice mocha but never really think of making it at home because I've usually got cappuccino or espresso in my head when I fire up the rocket.


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

Good plan with the choc flakes! I've got some Montezuma hot chocolate flakes, that I think are just pure chocolate. I'll give them a go directly into the espresso. I was putting them in the milk before frothing, but the results aren't great for mocha..


----------



## BenL (Nov 6, 2014)

gingerneil - let us know how it goes!


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

It was excellent!!.... According to my 5 year old whole took about 30 seconds to drink it!


----------

